# Rabbit vs. Guinea Pig



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sooooo... my rats are getting super old  and I really enjoy keeping them. But, with the exception of one of my current fosters, I don't think I want to have anymore after they're all gone. I'll keep fostering them, but it's getting so heartbreaking to keep burying them every two or so years. With the fosters, at least I (usually) get to send them off when they're in good health.

However, small animals seem to offer something that I can't get from a dog or a cat. Can't put my finger on it, but I still want them in my life. Thanks to the general market not offering quality rat-specific items, I now have a wide menagerie of rabbit, ferret, chinchilla, and guinea pig items in my pet supply collection.

So, here's the big question: What do I look into next?

First off, there's the rabbit. Thanks to Rome and his bad back legs, I now have a Living World Deluxe XL rabbit cage. I love it. The rats seem to as well and have done me a favor by not shredding the plastic into bits. (Fingers crossed it stays that way.) I've done a little research on them, and I heard they can be alone. Not 100% on that. Would live some excess info. The downside is that you seem to either get an animal that is either awesome or just a rock with fur.

Next is guinea pigs. Again, I have a decent cage, so there's about $0 start up cost in that regard, minus the toys/food. Besides pet sitting a few times for a friend, I really don't know much about GPs since her's pretty much hid in the corner from me and only came to sniff me down for food. I know I'd have to have at least two. This doesn't really appeal to me, but after having 10 rats at the same time, I'm not really too put-off by the time suck that happens come cage day.

I'm severely allergic to ferrets. Found that out cleaning my used Ferret Nation. Sent me into an asthma attack worthy of going to Urgent Care. So, nice thought, but no.

And lastly, there's the chinchilla. Definitely have to get two, and I like that they live so long, but jeez, they seem like a high maintenance animal. But they're supposed to be extremely clean and their fur is so dense that they don't get fleas. Can be let out to run around and are supposedly trainable? I have almost zero experience with them, but they're a possibility. I have a DFN and a 12 plastic wheel, so the startup wouldn't be too high on that either.

Anyway, I'm basically looking for a rat that lives at least 5 years. I know that's not going to happen, but it would be nice if I could stay close to that. I love their personalities and don't mind the mess, but I can't keep up with their lifespans much longer. My main points in the next pet though are: intelligence, gregariousness, cleanliness/smell, decent lifespan, and exercise requirements. I already have a husky who runs me a mile a day. I don't need to have to spend an extra three hours actively exercising my small animal.

I also was considering a macaw, but that would have to wait a long time since I want to own my house before adopting something of that magnitude.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

My vote is on Chinchillas. I've heard they can bond really well to their owner, I don't know much about them but I didn't think they were too high maintenance. I thought the only 'special' care was the dust bath, the hay stuff, and that cool slab of whatever rock, and I guess the fact that they can't get wet. I guess there's probably a lot I don't know about though. It's pretty amusing to see them run on a wheel, since they don't run, they hop. Lol oh and I did also read somewhere that they tend to chew wires a lot.


I love the idea of a Macaw, I love parrots.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

I might suggest sugar gliders. They sound like a bit more work than a rat dietary wise but they live at least five years, bond well, and are very intelligent. I don't think a rabbit or GP meet your requirements. Rabbits, as you said, are hit or miss personality wise and just aren't very... smart. Same with guinea pigs. They're like squeaky logs. I eventually want a parrot, but I think I'd start with a much smaller and less demanding bird since larger birds are a lot more difficult to care for.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

If you don't want difficult care don't do the gliders. They have to be with you practically 24/7, have special requirements, and if you do something wrong they are not super hardy. 

Rabbits I really like. You do have to find the right one but it's the same with rats. Once you learn to handle them they are fine. They will show affection back and can have great personalities. They bond with their owner too. Care is simple for the most part but they can be delicate so be careful not to drop them, and if they don't feel supported when you pick them up they will kick to try and get their balance, and their back paws can hide some seriously sharp claws. I'm looking to get another at some point.

Guinea Pigs I like to refer to as "little cowards" and that part of them will never change. They are the perfect prey animal and behave accordingly. They run from everything, spook easily, and don't really like to come out without some encouragement. That being said I've owned three and I love how they are vocal like a lot of small animals aren't. They talk, chitter, purr, squeak, and squeal. I think it's so cute and the more vocal ones always tell you how they're feeling. They don't bond to you super strong though, can't be potty trained, and are messy. Care is pretty much wash and wear. Super easy.

I don't have any experience with chinchillas so I can't really comment on them myself, but I know they are more difficult and involved than rabbits or Guinea pigs.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

ray said:


> I might suggest sugar gliders. They sound like a bit more work than a rat dietary wise but they live at least five years, bond well, and are very intelligent. I don't think a rabbit or GP meet your requirements. Rabbits, as you said, are hit or miss personality wise and just aren't very... smart. Same with guinea pigs. They're like squeaky logs. I eventually want a parrot, but I think I'd start with a much smaller and less demanding bird since larger birds are a lot more difficult to care for.


I actually considered sugar gliders before getting rats. Seriously, cages and everything, but they're just too much work for what I'm in the middle of. I move a lot, and prepping meals for them is more than I'm ready for atm.
I'm so excited for the day I can afford a macaw. I won't have one for a while (couple years), but I'm volunteering at a shelter for them to get some experience. I've worked with hawks before, so I'm not terribly worried.

Intelligence is more of a bonus than anything. It'd be nice if it knew it's name and could use a litter box.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I prefered having rabbits than GPs. But it is only a few individuals and it depends a lot on their personality. Have you thought about degus? I read they are smart, funny, mischievous, and loving. They are diurnal animals so that is a bonus


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Parrots are a huge commitment, given that they can live up to 50 years. Definitely a pet you want to make sure its 100% what you want.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> I prefered having rabbits than GPs. But it is only a few individuals and it depends a lot on their personality. Have you thought about degus? I read they are smart, funny, mischievous, and loving. They are diurnal animals so that is a bonus


I thought about degus and can't remember why it was a "No". There was a lot of pre-rat research about exotic pets, including the aforementioned degus, SG, prairie dogs, and tiny possums. I think it was mostly the whole, "I can't buy that diet in a store" thing that put me off of those. I'm devoted to my animals, but I'm also a semi-broke college-age student who travels the world on a whim, so cost is, unfortunately, part of the equation. Hence the lack of a parrot sidekick. 



Fu-Inle said:


> Parrots are a huge commitment, given that they can live up to 50 years. Definitely a pet you want to make sure its 100% what you want.


Ohhh yeah. I know. I've got some things I want to do (hike the Appalachian Trail), so when I say "eventually", I mean at least five years from now. Honestly, I'm not 100% about the rabbit, etc, but it's always a good idea to have researched just in case. Whatever bird(s) I get will be my first and last, so I want to be stable and ready before starting that lifetime adventure. I might end up inheriting a swearing Blue & Gold, depending on how things go.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If you like to travel, rats are actually the best pet for you. Rabbits and GPs live 8+ years. You are right degus are a little more difficult diet wise.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> If you like to travel, rats are actually the best pet for you. Rabbits and GPs live 8+ years. You are right degus are a little more difficult diet wise.


Yeah - like I said, I'm just thinking. I'm not getting any more rats, though. That's for sure. I can't handle their lifespans. I'll most likely be ratless by the end of this year.

Might end up sticking with the dogs/cat. They're already used to camping and hiking with me.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah rabbits and guinea do live a long time. Some small rabbits can actually live up to 13 years.


----------

